# Confused lab?



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought another yellow lab to add to my tank. When I picked her out at the pet store she was bright yellow. Once in my tank, she turned orange. I'm wondering if maybe she's thinks she's a red zebra? (I have zebras and labs, among others)


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Stress. Black bars too i'd imagine at different times. Once it settles in (read:If) it should go back to yellow, altho it will spawn with your zebras if given the chace.


----------

